# Do you want to visit Maine for a week?



## MainehomesteadR

I have a small off grid property in Burnham, Maine. I am willing to swap a tent/camper site for a week for up to 8 hours of work on my place-- weed wacking, brush cutting/stacking, even cleaning chicken coops. I have a well, working generator, some solar. I live within walking distance of a small river for fishing/boating, bike ride to Unity College, or to Common Ground Fair. Winterizing the barn/house as needed if it's that late in the season. I live here year round.


----------



## Bob M.

surprised no one has taken that honestly. guess people don't want to do 8 hrs work. 8 hrs goes by pretty darn quick really. I'll post this and it'll refresh the message and perhaps someone will see it. heck come next summer, I may even volunteer for a vacation.

If it is 8 hrs for a weeks slot for one person does that mean it is 2 weeks for 2 people coming together? or a week for 4 hrs work each?

oh...now i get it, Unity college is a liberal arts college...of course there isnt anyone around there who wants to work....ah now I understand.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I would like to go to Maine for a week, but I don’t have a tent or camper!


----------



## Bob M.

I know right? She probably has a full blown live in commune by now anyways, and the land sparkling clean and maintained.


----------



## MainehomesteadR

sorry it's been a ton of work!! not done yet either! I dropped my cell phone (which is also my internet) into a bucket of hot soapy water. LOL Replacement finally came yesterday. Anyhoo....to clarify, 8 hours for a week of camping. I don't care if it's one person or a family as long as some one is responsible for the 8 hours which can be divided up into a couple of days especially if it's too hot, raining or you want to go fishing/swimming or site seeing the same day you do something to help me out.

Fencing needs doing this summer. I need a few more raised garden beds.... want to revamp the barn to a certain point... always pens to be cleaned etc. If you can cut trees down safely, more land to be cleared bring your own chainsaw please.

A tent is not very expensive. As time goes by I'm hoping to build a few small cabins aka tiny homes on the property for reantal income. Probably not this summer.


----------



## Bob M.

Aw heck, like i said I might just do it to do it. though honestly I'm not one for a actual vacation type, I'll probably just work the week and be bored unless I'm working some more. been awhile since I've been to maine actually. not that its that exciting of a state but see you are not to far from bar harbor.


----------



## MainehomesteadR

Bob M. said:


> Aw heck, like i said I might just do it to do it. though honestly I'm not one for a actual vacation type, I'll probably just work the week and be bored unless I'm working some more. been awhile since I've been to maine actually. not that its that exciting of a state but see you are not to far from bar harbor.


Did I mention I feed the help well???


----------



## Bob M.

haha...no you did not. you already had me sold though really. I wasn't being sarcastic. I legitimately may come up this summer and give you a hand. I like adventure, and periodically proving to myself I know how to work. I find enjoyment in it, honestly. weather will have to break, and I'll have to get my spring stuff done (We all know how busy spring is, and I have multiple properties to look after myself as well as planting/etc. but I'm serious. I'm not committing yet, but I am serious.


----------



## MainehomesteadR

Well do let me know if you decide to come!!! LOL


----------



## fishhead

Is this offer still good? This seems like a good deal to me. I'm planning a trip to ME this coming spring.


----------



## Theresa A (Terry)

MainehomesteadR said:


> I have a small off grid property in Burnham, Maine. I am willing to swap a tent/camper site for a week for up to 8 hours of work on my place-- weed wacking, brush cutting/stacking, even cleaning chicken coops. I have a well, working generator, some solar. I live within walking distance of a small river for fishing/boating, bike ride to Unity College, or to Common Ground Fair. Winterizing the barn/house as needed if it's that late in the season. I live here year round.


Good day to you. Are you still seeking someone to come along side of you? This is a pretty old post. 
*Matthew 5:16 *
In the same way, let your light shine before others, so that they may see your good works and give glory to your Father who is in heaven.
Let me know.
T


----------



## bpmahagan

Are you still looking for some help? Wouldn't mind getting out of Texas this summer.


----------

